# 79 2 part metalic enamel



## vw addict (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi I just purcahsed a 79 rabbit ls and it was originally painted with vw 2 part metailic enamel and on the paint tag under the rear carpet it says to see dealer for special cleaning instructions. Now this paint is quite faded but not really chipped or scratched or anything so does anyone have any suggestion on the restoration of this type of paint.I just want to make it look half decent before I get it resprayed in ayear or so
thanks


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: 79 2 part metalic enamel (vw addict)*

Wash it well, then it will require the use of a rotary buffer, cut process, then a rotary buffer polishing process.
One must be very careful as with these old enamels, is when the "edges" get "burned", too much paint taken off.
It would really be best to find a professional detailer who is above the age of 40 and been in business a while to have the process done.
The older guys have experience with this type of paint and know the dangers, the do and do not's, of working with them.
Ketch


----------



## theweaksend (Aug 8, 2004)

My car has the same problem. BUT I think it'll be staying the way it is until I have someone real good who doesnt want all my money do it for me


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (theweaksend)*

if you use a random orbital buffer, it will take longer, but you run less risk of damaging the paint. (i.e. Griot's garage buffing system, for reference) a light amount of color sanding can help too, like 2000 grit wet/dry with a block and plenty of water can go real far..
my 77 rabbit after the same process...


















_Modified by bluehare at 11:28 PM 8-22-2004_


----------

